
Genetically engineering bees to be resistant to viruses and parasites - klevertree
https://get21stnight.com/2020/03/15/genetically-engineering-virus-immune-bees/
======
h2odragon
Rarely mentioned in the "save the bees" stories are the decades before this
crisis where "Africanized Killer Bees" were the bugbear and the regulations
that prevented outbreeding and robbed domesticated bees of the diversity they
had.

